
Browser tabs are not a do-list - ciderpunx
http://charlieharvey.org.uk/page/browser_tabs_are_not_a_do_list
======
oldbuzzard
The critiques are all valid but browser tabs can be a decent digital
instantiation of the hipster pda[1]. If this minimalist workflow management
works for you, then browser tabs are great.

Searchability, ranking etc, etc can be a plus or minus depending on your
system to GTD.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipster_PDA](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipster_PDA)

------
cosmosraker
One of the exact reasons why I built this service:
[http://rakepage.com](http://rakepage.com). Categorized bookmarking combined
with reminders.

------
brianzelip
YES!

I need all the help I can get in this dept. Thanks for the reinforcements.

